# Happy Birthday Robert!!



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 7, 2020)

Today is our good friend Robert 's (

 tx smoker
 ) Birthday! Wanted to give him a shout out and wish him the Happiest of Birthdays and many more. He has been a very positive contributor to the forum for years and a good friend so take some time and give him a shout out!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder! Happy birthday Robert! And for all your very tasty looking meals and all the insight you give.

Have a good one
Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy birthday Robert! I'll raise a glass to you this evening. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Robert!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Robert!  Many happy returns and thank you for all your cooks and write ups!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Robert!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy birthday Robert!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2020)

Ditto here and many more.

Warren


----------



## xray (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Today is our good friend Robert 's (
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



How did I just know you were going to do that??    Very much appreciate it my friend.

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Robert!! You are a great friend and great member of the forum. Hope you have a great day and an even greater year ahead.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Happy birthday Robert! And for all your very tasty looking meals and all the insight you give.
> 
> Have a good one



Thanks so much Ryan. All the tasty looking meals and insight were gained here so just try to give a little back when I can



sawhorseray said:


> Happy birthday Robert! I'll raise a glass to you this evening. RAY



Thank you Ray!! Don't raise too many. Save one or two for me please 

Gonna raise a few of my own,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Happy Birthday Robert!



Thanks so much Jake. Very much appreciate it sir.



sandyut said:


> Happy Birthday Robert!  Many happy returns and thank you for all your cooks and write ups!



Appreciate it Sandy, and you're more than welcome. I really enjoy this forum, what I've learned here, and sharing with the good folks who make this  the best on the 'Net

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Happy Birthday Robert!



Thanks Steve!! I even get to enjoy it outside. Started out a bit chilly this morning but gonna be mid 70's here in a bit....and NO SNOW!! Now we did get a dusting yesterday and it shut the world down.

Getting out the suntan lotion,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Happy birthday Robert!





HalfSmoked said:


> Ditto here and many more.
> 
> Warren



Thanks so much guys. Can't tell you how much I appreciate it

Too many replies needed but it's fun  I just wish I knew how to type. Sure would make things easier
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

xray said:


> View attachment 431536



Too cute Joe. I don't know where you guys find all this stuff. Maybe I'm the only one here who has a job 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Happy Birthday Robert!! You are a great friend and great member of the forum. Hope you have a great day and an even greater year ahead.



You have me blushing Jeff, but thank you very much. It's been a pleasure getting to know you and several other folks here...all of whom make this a fun place to hang out. It's nice to learn a bit as you go also 

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy birthday Bud!
You have been a great contributor to SMF!
And it is greatly appreciated!
Have a cold one for me!
Al


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Robert!  I hope it's a good one.


----------



## xray (Feb 7, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Too cute Joe. I don't know where you guys find all this stuff. Maybe I'm the only one here who has a job
> 
> Robert



I do this WHILE at work!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

xray said:


> I do this WHILE at work!



No, you mean you're doing this while you're getting paid. If you were actually working, you wouldn't have time for this sort of stuff   

Getting paid also but not working,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wanted to give him a shout out and wish him the Happiest of Birthdays and many more



Hey John...I forgot to mention this. Like you, I get to cook my own birthday dinner. Tracy asked me what I wanted for my birthday. Thought about it for a couple days and decided I want a CPB tomahawk rib eye and some nice trimmings to go along with it. We are going to do that tomorrow though. She won't be home early enough today to have time to sit down and enjoy dinner. Got the first course done yesterday which was the time consuming part.

Looking forward to this one!!
Robert


----------



## shoebe (Feb 7, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Hey John...I forgot to mention this. Like you, I get to cook my own birthday dinner. Tracy asked me what I wanted for my birthday. Thought about it for a couple days and decided I want a CPB tomahawk rib eye and some nice trimmings to go along with it. We are going to do that tomorrow though. She won't be home early enough today to have time to sit down and enjoy dinner. Got the first course done yesterday which was the time consuming part.
> 
> Looking forward to this one!!
> Robert


Happy birthday Robert enjoy it


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Robert   and many more

Gary


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 7, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Hey John...I forgot to mention this. Like you, I get to cook my own birthday dinner. Tracy asked me what I wanted for my birthday. Thought about it for a couple days and decided I want a CPB tomahawk rib eye and some nice trimmings to go along with it. We are going to do that tomorrow though. She won't be home early enough today to have time to sit down and enjoy dinner. Got the first course done yesterday which was the time consuming part.
> 
> Looking forward to this one!!
> Robert



Cant wait to see the pics. I am sure its carousel worthy still raw!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cant wait to see the pics. I am sure its carousel worthy still raw!



Well let's see if you're right   Somehow I kinda doubt it but here's the steak. Seasoned and vac sealed yesterday before we decided to wait till Saturday to cook the meal.







2 lbs. 4 oz Still have not decided if I want to do it sous vide then sear with a torch or smoke and reverse sear. I've read so much about folks doing steaks sous vide for that perfect cook then torching them for the perfect sear. Mentioned this to Tracy yesterday and she was less than enthused. I have no doubt though that I could do a great cook but I kinda like the idea of it being smoked.

Decisions decisions,
Robert


----------



## udaman (Feb 7, 2020)

happy birthday
cheers


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 7, 2020)

happy birthday Robert, hope your having a good one,


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

udaman said:


> happy birthday
> cheers





smokerjim said:


> happy birthday Robert, hope your having a good one,



Thanks so much. I really appreciate it.

Yes Jim, thus far it's been great. Very little work today, just got home from my little pub where they threw me an impromptu party (and free beers of course) and now home with a margarita. Now I just have to figure out what we are going to eat tonight since the real birthday dinner won't be done till tomorrow.

Robert


----------



## adam15 (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday!  Thanks for all of the great looking meals


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you Adam and you're more than welcome!! How's life with the new one? Sleepless and a weird eating schedule I'd imagine   

BTDT,
Robert


----------



## JCAP (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Robert!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy (almost belated) Birthday !  
Hope you had a wonderful day. . .


----------



## texomakid (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy birthday Robert! Now get back in the kitchen and cook something.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy birthday Robert, I hope your day went well

Chris


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday Buddy!

And here is to many more, he says as he raises his glass.

And smoke that steak!!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2020)

Happy  ____'th Birthday, Robert.
Please fill in the blank on your profile.
Don't be ashamed of being just a Pup!! 

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't know how I missed this, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBERT!
Hope your day was wonderful.
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Happy 57'th Birthday, Robert.



There...blank filled in   Thanks Bear. Got a couple more folks to acknowledge though. Went to the profile page and didn't see where to fill in the age so just did it in your quoted message.

About time to get my belated birthday dinner started though...This is gonna be good!!

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> There...blank filled in   Thanks Bear. Got a couple more folks to acknowledge though. Went to the profile page and didn't see where to fill in the age so just did it in your quoted message.
> 
> About time to get my belated birthday dinner started though...This is gonna be good!!
> 
> Robert




Click on the thing that looks like a "Gear", on the top right.
Then choose "Account Details".
Scroll down to "Date of Birth"

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Click on the thing that looks like a "Gear", on the top right.
> Then choose "Account Details".
> Scroll down to "Date of Birth"



UGH!! I did all of that, was on that page, and just flat out didn't see the DOB section. Done now though. Thanks Bear

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2020)

Perfect !!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

JCAP said:


> Happy Birthday Robert!





Winterrider said:


> Happy (almost belated) Birthday !
> Hope you had a wonderful day. . .



Thanks so much. Was a great day...but today is the day I finally get to eat my birthday dinner   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

texomakid said:


> Happy birthday Robert! Now get back in the kitchen and cook something.





gmc2003 said:


> Happy birthday Robert, I hope your day went well
> 
> Chris



Very much appreciate it guys!! Was kind of a laid back day, a few adult libations, a simple dinner, and some time with Tracy. All in all I'd call that a good day

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> Happy Birthday Robert



Thankyou Brian. I still owe you a thread though. That Mudd crusted turkey breast roast I did deserves to be posted. I'll get to it at some point, I promise!!

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Happy Birthday Buddy!
> 
> And here is to many more, he says as he raises his glass.
> 
> And smoke that steak!



Can't tell you how much I appreciate it my friend. I've made up my mind. Gonna smoke the steak and sear it on the Rec Tec. Gonna have the big grill tied up making bourbon peach cobbler

Dinner all planned,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't know how I missed this, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBERT!
> Hope your day was wonderful.
> Al



Thank you Al. Birthday was a great day but today is gonna be better...if I could ever get all these chores done that Tracy has me lined out to do. Tomahawk rib eye forthcoming. Be on the lookout sir 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

shoebe said:


> Happy birthday Robert enjoy it



RANDY!! Somehow I managed to over look this. My apologies sir. How have you been? I did get your email not too long ago about the steaks but totally forgot to respond. Hope all is well with you my friend!!

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't know how I missed this, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBERT!



Al....you didn't miss it. I went back to the beginning to make sure I'd said thanks to the people that responded and you're on the first page. This is actually a quote from your second reply...so thank you 2x   

Robert


----------



## 73saint (Feb 9, 2020)

Happy (belated) birthday, Robert!


----------

